

Specification for PHP - xd
https://github.com/php/php-langspec/blob/master/spec/00-specification-for-php.md

======
ryao
One thing that always bothered me about PHP is that neither the interpreter
writers nor the PHP developers knew if they were on the same page. It is nice
to see that is being fixed.

